# Prayers for Everyone.



## terrilhb (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope this is the right place to put this. I just wanted to let everyone on BYH that I am keeping you all in my prayers. Everyone on the East Coast in the path of Irene please be safe. Prayers to you all and all of your animals. Please be safe. God Bless you all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)

we have friends on the East Coast that have decided to ride it out, with there 20 plus goats on their elevated porch attached to their house. I couldn't imagine, trying to keep all of them on a screened in  porch, Boer goats. Does, bucks, kids from march, as far as I know she has a 1 year old buck, and several bucklings from March kiddings plus several does, how would you feed and water all of them if it got really bad? Stack the hay in your kitchen?  There would be no running water I am sure after the first few hours.  

The porch is 4 feet up, and they aren't even sure if that is going to be high enough. Then what do you do?  She is going to send us picture, should be interesting.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 26, 2011)

New Jersey is in a State of Emergency.   All Shore Points have been evacuated.  National Guard is here.  Have a friend in Wildwood (shore town) who packed his wife and daughters to his mother-in-laws and he will be riding out the storm.  Has many properties down there.   Wish he would have gone inland but he's stubborn and worried about his investment which I understand.

Already the electric companies in the area have been contacting people to let them know that there might be power outages for several days.  Not just New Jersey but in Philadelphia, PA too.  

20kidsonhill, will be thinking of your friends and their goats.  I can understand their need to stay for the goats sake.  

Just hoping that it's just a lot of rain.     And all this is just "better safe than sorry".


----------



## Bedste (Aug 26, 2011)

Father God please keep all the people and animals safe during this storm...... Thank You Lord! Amen


----------

